# New bullets:Hornady Bore Driver FTX



## BuckskinBP (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## GregoryB. (Dec 2, 2020)

Looks like a better built Power Belt. May have to give them a try and see how the shoot.


----------



## sun (Dec 2, 2020)

Where can you buy them?


----------



## GregoryB. (Dec 3, 2020)

The few places I found on line with a google search  are out. Looks like $24 a pack.


----------



## DoubleRR (Jan 28, 2021)

Do these Bullets really exist?    has anybody seen them or found them in stock anywhere... ?


----------



## pdsniper (Jan 29, 2021)

I tried the new Federal B.O.R lock MZ and they were hands down the most accurate bullet I have ever fired in my Custom Hawkin rifle and they were a dream to load, they took very little pressure to push them down the bore and seat but Ill still give the Hornadys a look


----------



## kenny67 (Feb 1, 2021)

DoubleRR said:


> Do these Bullets really exist?    has anybody seen them or found them in stock anywhere... ?


cant find in stock antwhere


----------



## kenny67 (Feb 1, 2021)

GregoryB. said:


> The few places I found on line with a google search  are out. Looks like $24 a pack.


yes no one has them available


----------



## BuckskinBP (Feb 12, 2021)

they are not out yet fellers.


----------



## DoubleRR (Feb 12, 2021)

Any ideas as to when they will be available ... Out and About ??


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 19, 2021)

Still Looking???????????????        are they out yet?????????????????    I will appreciate and "Heads Up" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rich M (Mar 30, 2021)

Not yet.


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 30, 2021)

BuckskinBP said:


> View attachment 1053053


Something else to be out of stock and on backorder.


----------



## GregoryB. (Apr 7, 2021)

Looks like this product will be out mid to late summer.


----------



## DoubleRR (Jun 17, 2021)

Any updates on the Hornady Bore Driver ML bullets?   I have been looking recently and still am not finding them anywhere... Sent Hornaday a Customer contact email and have not heard back from them...


----------



## GregoryB. (Jun 17, 2021)

DoubleRR said:


> Any updates on the Hornady Bore Driver ML bullets?   I have been looking recently and still am not finding them anywhere... Sent Hornaday a Customer contact email and have not heard back from them...


When I spoke with them a while back I was told late July to August.


----------



## DoubleRR (Jun 18, 2021)

Thanks for the info!   I appreciate it....
Rocky


----------



## LTFDretired (Jun 19, 2021)

Nothing yet in a wide internet search


----------



## DoubleRR (Jun 20, 2021)

same here....


----------



## LTFDretired (Jun 20, 2021)

GregoryB. said:


> When I spoke with them a while back I was told late July to August.


What year?


----------



## GregoryB. (Jun 20, 2021)

LTFDretired said:


> What year?


Forgot to ask her that.


----------



## LTFDretired (Jun 20, 2021)

When will the fire the marketing department? ?


----------



## frankwright (Jul 6, 2021)

I watched HuntMaster with Greg Ritz the other night and he was hunting with them so I guess they do exist!
Midway USA says due 8/7 2021!


----------



## LTFDretired (Jul 14, 2021)

$35 for 20 plus S&H


----------



## BuckskinBP (Jul 15, 2021)

wooweee! $35 for them? thats tough for a bench shooter, but ok if you sight in really **** fast and save the rest for hunting lol.


----------



## DoubleRR (Jul 15, 2021)

I have a new unshot Traditions Nitro Fire muzzleloader that I baought and quite a few different ML bullets... was waing on the Hornady Bore Diver's... now just going to unload this muzzleloader... and buy a new 2022 Bow....


----------



## flconch53 (Jul 19, 2021)

Back to don't make muzzleloaders so complicated. Even an average roundball muzzleloader will give you twice the range of a bow. Yeah I know some top bow shooters shoot 100 yds but that ain't most of us


----------



## flconch53 (Jul 19, 2021)

Back to don't make muzzleloaders so complicated. Even an average roundball muzzleloader will give you twice the range of a bow. Yeah I know some top bow shooters shoot 100 yds but that ain't most of us


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 19, 2021)

flconch53 said:


> Back to don't make muzzleloaders so complicated. Even an average roundball muzzleloader will give you twice the range of a bow. Yeah I know some top bow shooters shoot 100 yds but that ain't most of us


I agree, and I still get good performance out of just old Hornady XTP's.


----------



## LTFDretired (Jul 19, 2021)

Change takes time to adopt. Innovation is a risk but pays off for items that find a market. Otherwise we would still be driving Model T’s in black.


----------



## flconch53 (Jul 19, 2021)

But change for the sake of change can be counter productive


----------



## LTFDretired (Jul 19, 2021)

flconch53 said:


> But change for the sake of change can be counter productive


That is what they said @bout fire


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 30, 2021)

Still waiting….


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Aug 30, 2021)

AccUbonD said:


> Still waiting….



Saw some at Bass Pro in Savannah last Saturday.


----------



## DoubleRR (Aug 31, 2021)

There are a couple of packs of the Bore Driver bullets in the GON classifieds...with some other stuff too...


----------



## BuckskinBP (Sep 1, 2021)

www.muzzle-loaders.com has them now


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 1, 2021)

BuckskinBP said:


> www.muzzle-loaders.com has them now



         I checked that site yesterday and just now and already out of stock. I'm happy with what I use but I was going to give these a try.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Sep 26, 2021)

My inline is a 54 cal. I use MMP purple 54/50 sabots and Hornady 30 gr FTX. 

Same thing as Bore Drivers at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## GregoryB. (Oct 21, 2021)

A little late but Midway has them in stock now for the low low price of $34.99 a pack.


----------

